
Opal: Ruby in the Browser, the Basics - vbv
http://www.sitepoint.com/opal-ruby-browser-basics
======
dang
This is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7536260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7536260).
When an article has already had significant attention on HN, we generally
don't allow reposts for about a year.

Please check for this before posting. In the present case, running "opal ruby
browser" through HN Search returns the above item.

